
Ask HN: Would you use js.fo? - pwaai
Hey guys I&#x27;ve been very busy lately with js.fo, you can type in to your browser to see what it is.<p>For instance,<p><pre><code>   &lt;script src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;browser.js.fo&quot; &#x2F;&gt;
</code></pre>
Will allow you to embed a fully standalone web browser in your HTML.<p>The other items I am working on still but would love to hear suggestions and feedback.
======
andyidsinga
nslookup says

 __server can 't find browser.js.fo: NXDOMAIN

~~~
pwaai
Yeah its not up yet but curious to here your use cases, right now im sending
api keys one ppl at a time. Thanks

Its literally a vnc. Fully customizable, programmable, browsable. The idea is
to release impactful javascript libraries on js.fo that will aid in web data
acquisition, and other machine learning based solutions.

Id be curious to hear suggestions, lately ive been possessed by machine
learning that i began neglecting sleep and food to quench this giant knowledge
void that lingered for years...

Ive finally seen the light and i can say ML and AI is the shit! I mean its so
fun to learn and watch. I actually watch neural network topics on youtube to
relax.....even linear algebra i used to fear i enjoy....its amazing to be a
part of this movement but more importantly the magic we can accomplish!

[http://js.fo](http://js.fo)

~~~
limeblack
I'm sure you are aware of [http://js.org](http://js.org) and
[http://dns.js.org](http://dns.js.org) It is a similar idea but not identical.

~~~
pwaai
yeah, basically I wanted to release some stuff I've been working on using
similar format.

